# Weddings - Couple Portraits



## K Bonds (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, I've got a wedding this weekend and I'm trying to squeeze in their portraits in 20 minutes during the cocktail hour. They have 2 locations to shoot around their venue but 20 min is tight. Should I invest all 20 min at one location to get the best image? Or get what I can at both locations. They are deferring to my opinion on this and I'm trying to figure out what's best. Mind you, I have lights to set up and carry around. Thoughts?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 13, 2017)

do whatever gives you the best results. 
better to have great shots in one location than mediocre shots in two.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2017)

I think you need more time!  There's no way I would agree to only 20 minutes for wedding portraits.  That said, you have to play the hand you're dealt and as Jason said, go with what will give you the best results.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 13, 2017)

I ran into a similar problem a few years ago. couple wanted pictures on a beach close to the church, but because of Limo rental times, we only had about 30-40 minutes to get them done...and that included travel time to the beach which was 10 minutes away. (not including loading and unloading times) of course, it was during the worst possible time of day. 
I suggested just skipping them, but the B&G insisted...pictures were OK, but not nearly as good as if we had been given enough time to set up and plan some shots.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 13, 2017)

In the past I would always ask the B&G about the schedule and then let them know how much I needed to get the shots they wanted. 

But I would go and scout both place ASAP during the time you would be there this weekend. So if the wedding is at 12 and your 20 mins is 1-1:20 go to those places then and see what it looks like and what you can do to get the best photos, aka pre-plan. 

Next I would find more time during the reception to do a few extra shots. 

And last remember weddings never start on time so your "20 min" maybe 10...


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

Stick with the 1 location. Go in with a plan and bang them out. If you're efficient you'll get plenty of great stuff


----------

